# Forum Update 4/19/04



## Chris

Update: There's a forum. Rar.


----------



## Josh

w00d! 8)


----------



## Chris

Welcome to




, bitch!


----------



## Josh

CQ7 said:


> Welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> , bitch!



Fix that shit, hoe!


----------



## Chris

YOURSITE.COM is uber!


----------



## Josh

Chris said:


> YOURSITE.COM is uber!



So true. Me = pwnd. :shock:


----------

